# Games you played only once/no longer play



## Alolan_Apples (May 30, 2015)

Has there been any games you have played in the past a lot of times that you don't play anymore or plan on playing anymore? Or what about games you played only once that you don't ever plan on playing again?

I have a lot of games that I played and beaten multiple times as a kid that I don't plan on playing again. Most of these games are unpopular, but the popular ones I don't plan on playing anymore are Banjo Tooie, Little Big Planet, Little Big Planet 2, Little Big Planet Karting, and all of the older Animal Crossing games.


----------



## MotaroRIP (May 30, 2015)

Pokemon Y. I got so burnt out on that game, and I thought the Pokemon games had a lot of replay value. It was my first Pokemon since Gold when I was like 12 or so, and I thought for sure it'd be a blast. It was fun for a while but once I got to a certain point it became a chore to play.

It will most likely be my last Pokemon game for a long time unless they do a good console port.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 30, 2015)

I no longer play Epic Mickey 2. It sucked.

&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

The Witcher.. first one. I bought it off Steam because hey cheap and it looked like a nice rpg. Nope, too much work on the cutscenes and their graphics in the game.

Also Fallout: New Vegas. It looked nice but the control and movement, and to an extent the menus were so clunky.


----------



## acnlanna (May 30, 2015)

MotaroRIP said:


> Pokemon Y. I got so burnt out on that game, and I thought the Pokemon games had a lot of replay value. It was my first Pokemon since Gold when I was like 12 or so, and I thought for sure it'd be a blast. It was fun for a while but once I got to a certain point it became a chore to play.
> 
> It will most likely be my last Pokemon game for a long time unless they do a good console port.



Same that's exactly how I felt with Pokemon White 2. It was so linear and simple.


----------



## Jawile (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> The Witcher.. first one. I bought it off Steam because hey cheap and it looked like a nice rpg. Nope, too much work on the cutscenes and their graphics in the game.
> 
> Also Fallout: New Vegas. It looked nice but the control and movement, and to an extent the menus were so clunky.



New Vegas? That game is awesome tho 

For me, I bought Tomodachi Life at full price after it came out; big mistake. That game is so repetitive that it's a chore to play now.


----------



## Pharaoh (May 30, 2015)

I got burned out on New Leaf but I almost want to pick it up again and play around.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> I got burned out on New Leaf but I almost want to pick it up again and play around.



I'm also burned out on ACNL. There's no point creating another town as there's nothing left to do. But I do play to admire the work I did on my town.

Remember that this doesn't only apply to recent games.


----------



## Folia (May 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I have a lot of games that I played and beaten multiple times as a kid that I don't plan on playing again. Most of these games are unpopular


Same with me. I can remember loving Scooby Doo Unmasked! and some Wallace and Gromit game (project zoo?) on the PS2, along with other random ps2 stuff. I also REALLY loved this obscure game called ChoroQ, but I actually want to play it again.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 31, 2015)

TF2. I've just gotten burned out on it.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

probably AC:WW, AC:CF, and the previous SSB games


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2015)

Folia said:


> Same with me. I can remember loving Scooby Doo Unmasked! and some Wallace and Gromit game (project zoo?) on the PS2, along with other random ps2 stuff. I also REALLY loved this obscure game called ChoroQ, but I actually want to play it again.



My favorite game I played on the PS2 that I don't play anymore (the sly cooper trilogy is available for ps3 so that won't count) is Neopets: The Darkest Faerie. In my opinion, that was the best to come out of neopets, even if it's a bit inaccurate to the website. My favorite game I played on the PS2 ever were the Sly Cooper games, but I don't know if I'll be playing them again or not. Same with inFAMOUS 1&2, but those are PS3 games.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

Jawile said:


> New Vegas? That game is awesome tho
> 
> For me, I bought Tomodachi Life at full price after it came out; big mistake. That game is so repetitive that it's a chore to play now.



I tried to really like it but I couldn't get into the annoying menu system and combat was blech


----------



## Cyrene (May 31, 2015)

I used to play tons of mabinogi, sort've grew up playing that game, but I don't have the time nor the interest to play it anymore.


----------



## erikaeliseh (May 31, 2015)

fantasy life. so expensive too, but just got tired of it


----------



## Tao (May 31, 2015)

World of Warcraft.


Damn, I poured so much time and money into that game...Way too much time...Played from TBC to Pandaria.

I stopped playing because my old PC broke and it took a few months to get a new one. The addiction was broken by that point and I'm so glad.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't play LittleBigPlanet on my PSP anymore. I got a new router, and my PSP doesn't support it, so I can't download new levels.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I don't play LittleBigPlanet on my PSP anymore. I got a new router, and my PSP doesn't support it, so I can't download new levels.



I hate that router/sec keys and consoles never agree. it's like make one flippin (safe) system and remove the old already


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 7, 2015)

Lego batman, isn't even mine its my bro's X'D ('～'；)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

AQW.. it was fun at one point and especially if you are a member but tbh now it's too much pay to win so i just login and check my character


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 7, 2015)

Alpha Sapphire. Only played once.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 7, 2015)

Smash Bros for WiiU. I just got too annoyed/angry with it to even bother carrying on with it. I didn't even unlock like many of the characters. It's a shame because I remember being very excited for it but it was just disappointing, for me.  Me and fighter games just don't seem to get along very well. I didn't bother getting MewTwo, probably won't bother getting Lucas, so... I'd probably ONLY play it again if I had friends over, but that's it.


----------



## Danoa (Jun 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> World of Warcraft.
> 
> 
> Damn, I poured so much time and money into that game...Way too much time...Played from TBC to Pandaria.
> ...



My brother got me into WoW, but I wasn't as addicted as he was. That's probably because I mainly played solo while he played with some of his friends. All of my friends at the time sucked and didn't play video games. Jerks actually made fun of me for playing video games. 

Anyways, my brother also got me into Dofus, which was a big money pit. Stupid monthly memberships which we somehow convinced our parents to pay for. Was a fun game, but I quit playing because I like being full support characters in games like that and I made one and after awhile after the people I played with quit playing so I would have to spend hours trying to find someone to play with.

I also played FlyFF, but they got to where they never updated it so I quit. Also, played Gunz, Gunbound, and many more MMORPG's. I used to be big into MMORPG's. Basically if it was a MMORPG I tried it cause I had no life and as I already said my friends sucked. Also, Runescape is the WORST MMORPG.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 7, 2015)

I can safely say that I only picked up and played Omega Ruby only a few times, and probably wont play it again. I understand it was a newer remake of an older game to appel to the nostalgic factor, but the content felt stale to me and I never finished it. I was more excited to play it aroungld the time it came out with the hype cluster surrounding it, but a month later I got bored and shelfed it. Oh well, maybe one day I'll pick back up....


----------



## K9Ike (Jun 7, 2015)

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire i only trade with my cousin now i already stopped playing with only  like 60hr.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 7, 2015)

Actually, Super Smash Bros U. I don't even know why; I just never picked it up again. Maybe I was burnt out by the 3DS version.


----------



## Pheenic (Jun 7, 2015)

Pokemon Diamond, ever since i got Platinum was just so obviously slower in comparison.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Jun 7, 2015)

I definitely  got burnt out on/only played once on every Pok?mon Dungeon/Rangers game. They were all the EXACT SAME THING! I made the mistake of buying two different Pok?mon Dungeon games, I was very disappointed! Also, the Pok?mon Dungeon gam was very repetitive, you did the same thing over and over and over again! Honestly, it was a waste of my money and time to play those games. That is why I played them once.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Actually, Super Smash Bros U. I don't even know why; I just never picked it up again. Maybe I was burnt out by the 3DS version.



Idk.. I played this once at my friends' to try it out.. Nah call me old school bias but I prefer the older ones.. either of them.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 8, 2015)

Smash Bros Wii U/3DS. I played it more than once but it got old extremely fast. Hoping when the new Street Fighter comes out it'll be able to sate my fighting game needs.

The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap. Good god it's right up there in my most boring Zelda games list. I was really excited for it because it looked a lot like A Link to the Past but when I played it I felt like they just tried to take everything from Wind Waker and try to rehash it as a new story.

Pokemon Black and White/2: Beat the main story and never touched it again. Didn't like any of the new pokemon in that generation and I felt like the whole thing was really lazily done.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 8, 2015)

Danoa said:


> My brother got me into WoW, but I wasn't as addicted as he was. That's probably because I mainly played solo while he played with some of his friends. All of my friends at the time sucked and didn't play video games. Jerks actually made fun of me for playing video games.
> 
> Anyways, my brother also got me into Dofus, which was a big money pit. Stupid monthly memberships which we somehow convinced our parents to pay for. Was a fun game, but I quit playing because I like being full support characters in games like that and I made one and after awhile after the people I played with quit playing so I would have to spend hours trying to find someone to play with.
> 
> I also played FlyFF, but they got to where they never updated it so I quit. Also, played Gunz, Gunbound, and many more MMORPG's. I used to be big into MMORPG's. Basically if it was a MMORPG I tried it cause I had no life and as I already said my friends sucked. Also, Runescape is the WORST MMORPG.



I'm a sucker for MMORPGs too, but they're so cruel to you. 90% are freemium pay-to-play trash, and you know what got me into them anyway? The artwork on the stupid website. They're practically scams with pretty graphics.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 9, 2015)

I played ACNL too much last summer and kinda got tired of it. Also got lazy to move the date and stuff to check for the villager who is moving. Don't want to lose anyone because I spent so much time getting them and resetting for their plots.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 9, 2015)

The World Ends With You was recommended to me by a friend, and while I enjoyed it a lot (particularly the soundtrack, wow), I had a difficult time getting myself to beat it and still haven't. I keep telling myself that I'll restart it and actually beat it, but I have yet to do so. 

I haven't played ACNL in awhile because I played it so much the first year I had it that I got super burnt out. I've been trying to find my copy of ACGC so that I could play some form of AC (CF sucked and I just don't want to play WW), but I can't find it, so I haven't played any Animal Crossing game in awhile. 

I also have to take a lot of breaks with Story of Seasons because the gameplay can be incredibly tedious, which really sucks because it got such a great translation compared to previous BokuMono games. I'll probably get back into that one soon, though.


----------



## seanrc (Jun 9, 2015)

Pokemon OR/AS, TF2, Wild World.
EDIT: Fantasy life aswell.


----------



## Bosca (Jun 9, 2015)

Anarchy Reigns, that was a damn good game, too bad it flopped and hardly had any players. But for the small while it had some sort of player base it was amazing.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 9, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I no longer play Epic Mickey 2. It sucked.
> 
> ��



Yep, though its not as bad.
It's just a disappointing sequel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

New Mario 2, that game was just.....boring...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> The World Ends With You was recommended to me by a friend, and while I enjoyed it a lot (particularly the soundtrack, wow), I had a difficult time getting myself to beat it and still haven't. I keep telling myself that I'll restart it and actually beat it, but I have yet to do so.



This, I've been told it was one of the greatest DS titles and sure, I like the idea, graphics and soundtrack but the game itself was pretty 'meh' in my opinion.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> This, I've been told it was one of the greatest DS titles and sure, I like the idea, graphics and soundtrack but the game itself was pretty 'meh' in my opinion.



Yeah, I think my issue was that I just did not understand the battle system at all (I usually got pretty crummy scores lol), and it only became more difficult once Beat became your partner. There was one reaper I couldn't get past for the longest time, so I eventually just gave up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah, I think my issue was that I just did not understand the battle system at all (I usually got pretty crummy scores lol), and it only became more difficult once Beat became your partner. There was one reaper I couldn't get past for the longest time, so I eventually just gave up.


Yeah, it took some time to get into it, it was not that the game swept you in like a tornado or something  It's good but to be honest it is/was overrated for its time..


----------



## Story (Jun 9, 2015)

Most of them, if I'm being frank. I rarely go back and play games that take 10s of hours to complete.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 9, 2015)

There's Minecraft, which is honestly just boring. I don't know why the fans want nothing but Minecraft from gaming channels.

I also once owned Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2, which I never even put in the Xbox.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

There's another game I would like to mention what I don't plan on playing again: Carnival Island. Why? Because getting all of the achievements is too hard. Not only that, but it's too optimistic. There's no way I would play a game that is too optimistic or too pessimistic. And the plot of Carnival Island is terrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

planetside 2.. one of the worst mmos imo unless you really are into that kind


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 11, 2015)

This may be blasphemous, considering where I am on the internet, but Animal Crossing. It's just gotten boring and repetitive.


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 13, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> This may be blasphemous, considering where I am on the internet, but Animal Crossing. It's just gotten boring and repetitive.




I think everyone gets that way with Animal Crossing eventually. My town got lost somehow and that's the only reason I can play New Leaf daily again. Before it was like, "Ok what do I do next?" and when I couldn't think of something desirable it just felt like I shouldn't even turn the game on.

This time though I'm challenging myself to make an amazing town. I'm working on getting my dream team roster of villagers, then I plan on never letting them move. I also can't wait to start chopping trees and making an awesome path lined up with flowers...it's going to be a lot of fun. I think the challenge for all AC players if finding something fun to do or to be working towards something.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 14, 2015)

A remake of Kirby's Adventure, but I've seen the ending, so I don't care.

Also, Kirby Star Stacker. I played this before I knew who Rick, Coo, and Kine were, so I called them a fish, a porcupine, a bird, and a hamster (I had no idea the "porcupine" and the "bird" were the same character).


----------



## Orchard (Jun 16, 2015)

I get this way with most games where it doesn't save the ending. Like, you beat the game and when you load it up again, the last save state is just before the final boss. Like Legend of Zelda or Kingdom Hearts. I can't stand those... well, I'll play Zelda games once, but I can't stand the fact they're impossible to really beat and end. It bothers me so much I don't play them a second time. They're like books with the last chapter ripped out of them. There's no reason for it.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 17, 2015)

I really tried to get into League of Legends because a lot of my friends play it. I just couldn't.


----------

